# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Votre joueur de tennis prfr ?

## _youri

Moi c'est Djokovich, dj pour son comportement sur le terrain, il est sans emphase, tempr et rgulier ! Et puis il a de trs bons dplacements sur les cours.

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,

C'est quoi le tennis ????  ::ptdr::

----------


## _youri

C'est un peu comme la ptanque faut placer la boule tout prt des lignes ! ::yaisse3::

----------


## halaster08

> Votre joueur de tennis prfr ?


Moi je suis toujours pour celui qui est en bas de l'cran, quand t'es en haut tu es trop dsavantag.

----------


## medamin27

Bonsoir

1. il a gagn tous ces matchs 
2. il a achet tous ces matchs

----------

